# Ride-along...



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if any of your departments, close to Haverhill, MA, offer ride-alongs for students that are interested in law enforcement. I have done a couple before in Boxford, and I would love to do more at some other departments as well. I am only 17 and a senior in high school, but I'm going to Westfield State College in the fall majoring in Criminal Justice. Thanks.


----------



## ALLCOMM (Feb 9, 2006)

I am pretty sure Haverhill will.. Think you have to set it up with the chief's secretary and sign a waiver... you may have to be 18 as well.


----------

